# Yamaha Ef2400Is For Sale



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I have a very low hour Yamaha EF2400iS for sale. I used it a few times to to run the AC while dry camping to cool down my 23RS. It will run a 13.5 K AC but NOT a 15K. It is 6 years old but if I were to guess it has less than 40 hours of run time and that is stretching it. I have upgraded to a Arctic Fox Fifth Wheel and this generator is not packing enough power. I figured I would offer it to my Outbacker Friends prior to posting it on Craig's List. There are a couple scuffs on the plastic from moving it around. Started it this past weekend and it started on the first pull (like always). $800. Send me a PM.

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-EF2400iS-Generator-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B002RWK9NM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1435108432&sr=8-2&keywords=Yamaha+EF2400iS


----------

